# Summer time orals



## 7 iron (May 23, 2016)

Stated adding Var and Proviron to my cycle of test and Tren yesterday !!! Besides being horny as hell ( my wife will love ) I want to get a really dry look . Opened the pool last week , and I don't want to be embarrassed like last simmer when people would come over to swim because I was ( in my mind ) soft . Also changed my diet to just Protien shakes , fish , chicken , and greens for my carb source . I will post pics next month . Let's get shredded


----------



## snake (May 23, 2016)

Var and Tren on a low caloric intake diet; oh you're going to be shredded beyond belief.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2016)

With no carbs you will be lean and dry but you will look flat.  The tren and var will help with nutrient partitioning.  Don't fear the carbs. Just don't get carried away with them. 

Also next time you have cash to burn and really want to know what it means to be dry try halotestin... nothing compares.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 24, 2016)

I wanna give halo a try but I hear its the harshest oral...I'm about to place an order soon to add an oral to my tren/mast, I was also gonna go with var but maybe I'll try the halo


----------



## gymrat827 (May 24, 2016)

with that stack you will be.  just eat tho, if you need to do a little cardio.  But i dont see you needing to do more then 20min 3x a wk.  Just dont eat shitty carbs cuz you can knock down lots of food.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 24, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I wanna give halo a try but I hear its the harshest oral...I'm about to place an order soon to add an oral to my tren/mast, I was also gonna go with var but maybe I'll try the halo



Var = Crossfit 

Halo= real men


----------



## 7 iron (May 24, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I wanna give halo a try but I hear its the harshest oral...I'm about to place an order soon to add an oral to my tren/mast, I was also gonna go with var but maybe I'll try the halo



Yes I would love to try Halo , also because my Dutasteride would be benifical on compound , however I like to partake in a few Norcos , and a few beers . Worried about the old liver . Perhaps Halo is not as toxic as people say ? I have heard it's like drinking a bottle of Jack everyday , that is a anicdodal bro science .


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 24, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Yes I would love to try Halo , also because my Dutasteride would be benifical on compound , however I like to partake in a few Norcos , and a few beers . Worried about the old liver . Perhaps Halo is not as toxic as people say ? I have heard it's like drinking a bottle of Jack everyday , that is a anicdodal bro science .



Yeah I feel ya there I also like to have some drinks every once in a while, especially during summer or if meeting a girl. IDk about the liver toxicity for halo, I've ran superdrol and injectable anadrol I've also heard the same thing about these being harsh but I felt fine and i'm alive..superdrol I could only run about 4 weeks I think it would be similar to that. I would probably stack with NAC/gluthatione then after cycle run some TUDCA/UDCA for a bit (but u shouldn't drink on these either haha). 

When u said duta would be beneficial do u mean halo it converted via 5-alphareductase pathway?? If so then I'm definitely giving this a go..


----------



## ToolSteel (May 24, 2016)

Or how about you just stop drinking and popping pills. There's a thought.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 24, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Or how about you just stop drinking and popping pills. There's a thought.



I rarely drink and if I do it's not much I have a low tolerance. And I'm usually all about the injectables vs orals. But yes I have thought about it.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 24, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I rarely drink and if I do it's not much I have a low tolerance. And I'm usually all about the injectables vs orals. But yes I have thought about it.



I was referring to 7 iron's norco comment.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 24, 2016)

7 iron said:


> Yes I would love to try Halo , also because my Dutasteride would be benifical on compound , however I like to partake in a few Norcos , and a few beers . Worried about the old liver . Perhaps Halo is not as toxic as people say ? I have heard it's like drinking a bottle of Jack everyday , that is a anicdodal bro science .



It must be tren you're thinking of. Halo is more like battery acid.

But that's just bro science.


----------



## AlphaD (May 24, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Var = Crossfit
> 
> Halo= real men



Halo for the Win!


----------



## ToolSteel (May 24, 2016)

Id have to say I'd definitely choose halo over var.


----------



## 7 iron (May 25, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Yeah I feel ya there I also like to have some drinks every once in a while, especially during summer or if meeting a girl. IDk about the liver toxicity for halo, I've ran superdrol and injectable anadrol I've also heard the same thing about these being harsh but I felt fine and i'm alive..superdrol I could only run about 4 weeks I think it would be similar to that. I would probably stack with NAC/gluthatione then after cycle run some TUDCA/UDCA for a bit (but u shouldn't drink on these either haha).
> 
> When u said duta would be beneficial do u mean halo it converted via 5-alphareductase pathway?? If so then I'm definitely giving this a go..


Yes it is , according to Google , lol get shredded and save your hair


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 26, 2016)

Wait you were embarrassed when people came over to swim cus u thought u looked soft? Do u honestly think friends and family give a **** if you look soft? Lol

And lay off the pills man.  Nothing good comes from them.


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 26, 2016)

Summer-time-orals? Do we have winter-time-orals? Dbol?


----------

